# iwi lock-ups on Acer Aspire 1692wlmi



## ntarmos (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all.

I've been experiencing random lock-ups on my Acer Aspire 1692WLMi laptop when the iwi interface (2200BG) is up. When this happens the machine is totally irresponsive, does not answer to pings, the keyboard is dead, and I can't even break into ddb. That's apart from the interface firmware getting "stuck" in "state 4" from time to time, and the monitor mode not working after I switched to the 7.x branch...

So... I'd like to know:
a. Is anyone else seeing such things with iwi or is it just an Acer/2200BG thing?
b. How could I go about debugging this situation? The way it is right now, I can't break into ddb and there is no crash/core file to look into.
c. What is the status of monitor mode with iwi and what's the status of iwi in general on 7.x? Is it seeing active support/development or has FBSD moved on to N-class adapters and left iwi behind?

Thanks in advance.

\n\n


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 9, 2009)

ntarmos said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> I've been experiencing random lock-ups on my Acer Aspire 1692WLMi laptop when the iwi interface (2200BG) is up. When this happens the machine is totally irresponsive, does not answer to pings, the keyboard is dead, and I can't even break into ddb. That's apart from the interface firmware getting "stuck" in "state 4" from time to time, and the monitor mode not working after I switched to the 7.x branch...
> 
> ...


I've used iwi on a Dell inspiron i510m on FreeBSD 7.0.

That worked but the connection was not very stable (ie the connection was dropped one or two times per day).
Did you try with ndis? For me that worked far better than with iwi.

I do not have this laptop any more so I can not try 7.1 on it.

I don't know for the rest, sorry...


----------

